# Phenomena I cannot debunk.



## Johnny2Puffs (15/7/15)

I am a hard line sceptic and do not believe in stuff my wife reads like Chopra, Opra or whatever and laugh at her belief in the afterlife. 
Some time ago she gave me a link to a YT video to check out which I have only recently viewed. It was "The Scole Experiment" and she asked me to prove it wrong. I was stumped as I could not.
What is your view?


----------



## Arctus (16/7/15)

I have not watched the video, but I am vaguely aware of the scole experiment, (if it is the same one from the nineties), personally I am not convinced. There appears to have been an appalling lack of controls in place for such an experiment, especially one conducted by "scientists"

http://skeptoid.com/episodes/4179 explains it far better than I could.

Also, for me, the first people I would have contacted in a case like this, would have been the James Randi Education Foundation, who, amongst others have been offering a million dollars for proof of such phenomenon for years, (the prize started at $1000 in 1964 and has increased in value since), many have been tested, no prizes have ever been claimed. Many have excuses as to why they have never applied, few are believable.

http://skepdic.com/randi.html

http://web.randi.org/the-million-dollar-challenge.html


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (16/7/15)

This is a taBOO subject and one can loose friends and credibility. Although I did watch the video and done much research today, I will pretend to my wife that I have not had the time to watch it. 
@Actus. Your links go to the Skeptoid site that seems inconsistent to the videos. Also, the Randi challenge seems to be gone. Is he bankrupt?


----------

